# La Pavoni Ceramic washers



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

When I stripped down the two 1978 La Pavonis I noticed that several of the ceramic washers on the heater disintegrated.. It would seem a common problem . I found that orphan espresso and the chap on spanglefish in the uk recommend using PTFE As substitutes.

It has a working range up to 250-260C

I bought a metre of the stuff and it is dead easy to drill and cut on a lathe .

Has anyone tried this or can see pro or cons ?


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Here are some I made earlier ... Best I give them ago .. what could go wrong ?


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

This is a common issue and the same thing happened to my two 78s. Fortunately Francesco had some for me but if this works you should make extras as I'm sure others will happily pay you for them.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Good solution its a PITA to get the ceramic ones in the right size, I got a few but PTFE ones would be a lot more robust.

If you need to Kiln the elements and refill the ends where insulation has fallen out then use v high temp JB weld https://www.ebay.co.uk/p/J-b-Weld-8297-HighHeat-Temperature-Resistant-Epoxy-Putty-Stick-Machine-Gray/2298367631?iid=132871626692&chn=ps

if you want to reseal the ends use a high temp insulator varnish https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RED-AIR-DRYING-VARNISH-HIGH-VOLTAGE-ANTI-TRACKING-AIR-DRYING-VANISH-70KV-100ml-/142016839037?hash=item2110dcfd7d


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Good solution its a PITA to get the ceramic ones in the right size, I got a few but PTFE ones would be a lot more robust.
> 
> If you need to Kiln the elements and refill the ends where insulation has fallen out then use v high temp JB weld https://www.ebay.co.uk/p/J-b-Weld-8297-HighHeat-Temperature-Resistant-Epoxy-Putty-Stick-Machine-Gray/2298367631?iid=132871626692&chn=ps
> 
> if you want to reseal the ends use a high temp insulator varnish https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RED-AIR-DRYING-VARNISH-HIGH-VOLTAGE-ANTI-TRACKING-AIR-DRYING-VANISH-70KV-100ml-/142016839037?hash=item2110dcfd7d


Thanks , Got some of the varnish in my watch list after reading about it on here







.. I take it the JB putty is non conductive ( of course it would be) I've got ceramic ones for one machine .. Don't know why I bought a metre must have been cheaper ..


----------



## esteebie (Jan 7, 2020)

Hi there, I am in need of some of these if you have any going spare? Alternatively, can you let me know where you got the metre from?

Thanks


----------



## esteebie (Jan 7, 2020)

If anyone else reads this, I got this on eBay. A 20mm m4 piece cost £4 and hacksawed down to 5 perfectly sized collars.


----------

